# First litter of 2nd generation



## TherapyBunnies (Aug 7, 2012)

Seem like I have had quiet a few first generation litters. I finally have the first of 2nd generation from my first breeding pair. This is a sibling (line) breeding. I do not plan to do many sibling breedings, but we lost Diego in June due to the heat and I wanted to make sure and keep his line going.

Diego (Grand-Buck) (Siamese Sable)






Cassie (Grand-Doe) (Sable Point Martin VM) with Missy & Mr. Martin






Mr Martin (Sable Martin) (Dark)





Lighter in color from Summer heat.





Missy (Black Pointed White) Here is a good pic showing her points fully colored.





Missy nesting Here points have faded because of the Summer heat.





The new litter from Missy & Mr Martin


----------



## flemish lops (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cute  and congrats on the litter!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank You


----------

